

Steve Blank is My Hero - SMrF
http://blog.twosix.es/2010/05/13/steve-blank-is-my-hero/

======
hga
It's a little late in my life for Steve Blank to be my hero, but I must say
he's provided the last set of organizing principles necessary for me to just
about completely understand and organize the failures of the startups I worked
for or that were otherwise important to me.

